# Amazing WARSAW



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm from Poland. I live in Warsaw and I've decided to show you some photos  I totally love this city - every street, every corner is amazing for me.
I hope you'll enjoy my pics - i have only simple camera, but i think it's enough to show how beautiful Warsaw is.

Thank you guys!

If you're interested, you can find my other thread at Polish forum to see more photos of Warsaw - link below.

1. Sigismund's Column - it's one of the symbols of Warsaw.
Kolumna Zygmunta by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

2. Hotel Bristol - historic luxury hotel built in years 1899-1900.
Hotel Bristol by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

3. Plac Unii City Shopping.
Plac Unii City Shopping by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

4. ul. Brwinowska.
ul. Brwinowska by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

5. 
Centrum by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

6. Gdanski Business Center.
Gdanski Business Center by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

7. Warsaw Trade Tower.
Warsaw Trade Tower by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

8. Złota 44. 
Zlota 44 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

9. Śląsko-Dąbrowski bridge.
Most Śląsko-Dąbrowski - alejki pod mostem by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

10. National Stadium & Świętokrzyski bridge.
Widok w strone Stadionu Narodowego z Mostu Śląsko-Dąbrowskiego by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

11.
Widok na Stadion Narodowy z Powiśla by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

12. Tram at Poniatowski bridge.
Tramwaj na Moście Poniatowskiego by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

13. The Palace of Culture and Science.
The Palace of Culture and Science by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

14. Squirrel at Łazienki Królewskie
Squirrel at Lazienki Park by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

15.
Warsaw by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

16. Młociński forest.
Las Mlocinski by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots. Hope you continue, because it would be interesting to see deeper into Warsaw.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

17. Beach under Śląsko-Dąbrowski bridge.
Plaża pod mostem Śląsko-Dąbrowskim by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

18. Hotel Prudential - built in years 1931-1933. At the time of construction it was the second tallest European skyscraper with eighteen stories (66 m). Still waiting for renovation.
Prudential by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

19. Boduena street.
Budynek Naczelnego Sądu Administracyjnego przy Pl. Powstańców Warszawy by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

Warsaw is a beautiful city with blend of classic and modern architecture


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Warsaw :cheers:


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

^^^
Thank you guys for comments! :cheers:

20. Museum night.
Museum night by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

21. View from 10th floor at Księcia Janusza street.
Warsaw from 10th floor by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

22. The Westin Warsaw.
The Westin Warsaw by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

23. PZU Tower.
PZU Tower by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

24. 
Kościół Wszystkich Świętych i wieżowce by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

25.
Zamek Ostrogskich - Muzeum F. Chopina w całej okazałości by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

26.
Schodząc schodami w dół dochodzimy do pięknego mostku, który przechodzi nad ulicą Tamka by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

27.
Mural przy ul. Tamka by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Such a great city to visit!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Keep it going


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful city indeed. art deco style of the Palace of Culture and Science magnificent is.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

^^
Thank you guys!


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

28. ul. Tamka.
Widok na ul. Tamka w kierunku Centrum by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

29.
Widok na Zamek Ostrogskich z drugiej strony kładki by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

30.
IMG01402-20140330-1140 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

31.
IMG01435-20140413-1509 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice updates.

By the way this is a great shot. I like it.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

32. 
DSCI0012 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

33. Park Moczydło.
DSCI0025 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

34.
DSCI0128 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

35. 
DSCI0113 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for making a thread of this amazing metropolis :cheers:


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

36. 
DSCI0158 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

37.
DSCI0165 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

38.
DSCI0176 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

39.
DSCI0001 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

40. 
DSCI0007 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

41.
DSCI0010 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

42.
DSCI0026 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

43.
DSCI0016 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

44. 
DSCI0017 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

45. Warsaw Trade Tower.
Warsaw Trade Tower by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

46. Korean Culture Center.
Centrum Kultury Korei by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

47. Świętokrzyski bridge.
DSCI0020 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool, nice modern side of the city.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good update.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Always great to see Warszaw again! 

Had a good time there some years ago. We adored the reconstructed and amazing UNESCO listed old town, the shiny new skyscrapers, the beautiful parks and of course, the music of Chopin! 

I hope Hotel Prudential will be renovated soon. It survived the terrible WWII bombing and I hope it will survive the 21th Century too.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

48.
ul. Mikołaja Kopernika by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

49.
ul. Mikołaja Kopernika - widok na ulicę Foksal by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

50.
Foksal City by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

51.
Spojrzenie na ulicę, z której przyszliśmy by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

52. Chopin's Warsaw 
Chopinowska ławeczka stojąca na Skwerze by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

53.
DSCI0025 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

54.
DSCI0042 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

55.
DSCI0058 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

56.
DSCI0036 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

57.
DSCI0070 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

58.
DSCI0073 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

59.
DSCI0081 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice. Love the subway, the church, the stadium ...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Orthodox churches and groovy sub-way stations.....


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

60.
DSCI0080 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

61.
DSCI0003 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

62. Central railway station.
DSCI0007 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

63.
DSCI0043 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

64.
DSCI0050 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

65.
DSCI0072 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

66.
DSCI0105 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

67.
DSCI0107 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

68. 
DSCI0071 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

69.
DSCI0074 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

70.
DSCI0134 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

71.
DSCI0136 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

72. 
DSCI0138 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

73.
DSCI0141 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

74.
DSCI0145 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

75.
DSCI0161 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

76. 
DSCI0014 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

77.
DSCI0016 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

78.
DSCI0015 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

79.
DSCI0031 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

80. Photo from 2009  Now the view from the Palace of Culture is little bit different 
Widok z Pałacu Kultury, Złota w budowie by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

81.
DSCI0148 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

82. ul. Próżna.
DSCI0182 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

83. New tram - Jazz Duo.
DSCI0183 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

84.
DSCI0186 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

85. ul. Świętokrzyska.
DSCI0190 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

86.
DSCI0058 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

87.
DSCI0114 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

88.
DSCI0125 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

89.
DSCI0134 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

90.
DSCI0148 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

91.
DSCI0177 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^I like the look of those old cobbled streets.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

92. 
DSCI0086 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

93.
DSCI0100 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

94.
DSCI0165 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

95.
DSCI0235 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

96. 
DSCI0244 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

97.
DSCI0245 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

98.
DSCI0247 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

99.
DSCI0282 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

100.
DSCI0287 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

101.
DSCI0288 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

102.
DSCI0293 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

103.
DSCI0295 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

104.
DSCI0309 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

105.
DSCI0316 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

106.
DSCI0318 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

107.
DSCI0312 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I was in Warsaw last September. I really love this city. Lot's of energy. 

I'm glad Poland doesn't use the Euro currency, because as a tourist, this city is still cheap compared to anything in western Europe. I think for 1$ CAN I was getting 2.70 Zloty.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Warsaw :cheers:


----------



## negatignorantiam (Apr 15, 2014)

very nice!!! and the best thing from poland is its women!! i have met a few, and they are all woooooooooow!!!

by the way, i am glad to see poland remains european. not like these other countries (england, germany, sweden, etc) that are allowing all these people in from different parts of the world and letting them walk all over their culture and history.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you guys for comments, I really appreciate that! :cheers:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow, really nice thread. I've seen many pics of Warsaw (and saw it in person), but you've managed to get some shots that I have yet to see. Keep up the great work Limak, I look forward to seeing what else you have in store for us. :cheers:


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

108. 
DSCI0275 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

109.
DSCI0007 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

110.
DSCI0037 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

111.
DSCI0071 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

112.
DSCI0007 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

113.
DSCI0010 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

114.
DSCI0015 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

115.
DSCI0025 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

nice update Kamil! what's this building 102?


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^
I believe it's the Copper Roof Palace, which is right next to the Royal Castle.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes it's Copper-Roof Palace 

Thanks for comments guys!


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

116. 
DSCI0034 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

117.
DSCI0039 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

118.
DSCI0047 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

119.
DSCI0058 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

120.
DSCI0069 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

121.
DSCI0073 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

122.
DSCI0087 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

123.
DSCI0091 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great shots, great city!


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

124.
DSCI0042 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

125.
DSCI0024 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

126.
DSCI0022 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

127.
DSCI0048 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

128.
DSCI0317 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

129.
DSCI0108 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

130.
DSCI0114 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

131.
DSCI0128 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice mix of shots. Some high buildings under construction too.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

132.
DSCI0130 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


133.
DSCI0138 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

134.
DSCI0167 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr

135.
DSCI0176 by Kamil Dulski, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics^ I like the last one.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Is that the parc with the open air theater? We've once attented a Chopin concert somewhere over there. 

Nice updates again! :cheers:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

I like how you show the true character of Warsaw...neat buildings and beautiful surroundings.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Brilliant tour! Warsaw looks very well rounded indeed.


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Benonie said:


> Is that the parc with the open air theater? We've once attented a Chopin concert somewhere over there.
> 
> Nice updates again! :cheers:


Yes! It's Łazienki Królewskie park


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Marsz Marsz Dabrowski!

Sehr schöne Stadt!

Grüße aus Österreich


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Limak11 said:


> Yes! It's Łazienki Królewskie park


That's it! But I couldn't spell, neither pronounce or remember the name... :lol:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

That park is called the Royal Baths.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..Who/what is the web-footed character in the last pix??....very distinguish looking..:uh:kay::uh:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

truly amazing and that photo # 135 is kind of unique bird..what's it called?


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Limak11 said:


> Yes! It's Łazienki Królewskie park





Benonie said:


> That's it! But I couldn't spell, neither pronounce or remember the name... :lol:


probably it is Royal Baths Park, Warsaw


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful city.


----------

